# اعظم كتاب في صناعة مواد التجميل.... من م. الغباري



## عبود20 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء اليكم هذا الكتاب ( والله رهيب) في صناعة مواد التجميل ويحتوي على

1800 تر كيبة لمستحضرات تجميل من مواد عناية بالشعر والجسم والكريمات والجل والشامبوهات والكثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير الكثير 

ISBN: 081551218X
Title: _*Cosmetic and Toiletry Formulations, Volume 1, 2nd Edition,*_ 1990-01 
Author: Ernest W. Flick
Publisher: Noyes Publications
Publication Date: 1990-01-01
Number Of Pages: 971​[



على الروابط التالية

:12: 
http://rapidshare.de/files/2075499/...Formulations__Volume_1__2nd_Edition_.rar.html

:12: 
او

http://anonym.to/?http://www.zshare.net/download/02092006-rar.html
pass: lekar2006

:12: 
او

http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/62cc82034e/
password: www.futurepharmacist.net


----------



## مصطفى كزبر (3 ديسمبر 2006)

رجاء الى الأخ العزيز عبود قمت بتنزيل الملف وعندما حاولت فك الضغط طلب مني كلمة السر 
رجاء ممكن تقول لي الخطوات ضروري


----------



## SENIOR (3 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا الرابط الثاني او الثالث فهو مدون بعد كلمه pass


شكرا مهندس الغباري


----------



## عبود20 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اخوان الرجاء المشاركة في الاستفتاء لتعم الفائدة


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (1 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم و على كل من أعان على الخير والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخيه


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (22 أغسطس 2007)

أرجوا من الاخوة أن ينتبهوا الى أن Formulation الموجودة في الكتاب ليست هي الموجودة في الواقع فمثل الشامبو الموجود في الكتاب يتضمن نسب من Lauryl Ether Sulfat غير المعتمدة لدى منضمات حماية المستهلك فهي عادة بين 15-20 بالمئة ومثل الشامبو فالكتاب ملئ بالآمثلة التي تعد من جملة التجارب العملية وليس من قبيل الصدفة أن معظم الشركات تحافظ على أسرار التصنيع ولن تقدمها بمثل هده السهولة


----------



## عبود20 (22 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي كريم

وانا ثني على كلامك يجب التاكد من ان جميع المواد المستخدمه قابله للتداول بين الناس والتاكد من Safety data sheet لكل ماده


----------



## matatta (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي ولاكن الكتاب في الرابط الاول غير موجود


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## jkf (16 ديسمبر 2009)

لم استطع التحميل و لا من رابط ارجو رفعه على المنتدى


----------



## smarts (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أيها الإخوة أرجو منكم إعادة تحميل الكتاب على موقع آخر
لأنه غير موجود في الروابط التي أشرتم إليها
نحن في أمس الحاجة إلى هذه الصناعة للنهوض بها 
وكل المواد والالمستحضرات التجميلية تأتي من دول الغرب
جزاكم الله لك خير:63:


----------



## hassan100 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ع الجهد


----------



## abue tycer (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الكتاب غير موجود في الرابط الثاني ولا الثالث


----------



## abo-khaled635 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## فيه أمل (3 مايو 2011)

smarts قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أيها الإخوة أرجو منكم إعادة تحميل الكتاب على موقع آخر
> لأنه غير موجود في الروابط التي أشرتم إليها
> نحن في أمس الحاجة إلى هذه الصناعة للنهوض بها
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور
صديقي الكتاب بالرابط الاول غير موجود
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng dola (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
كل الشكر والتقدير*​

بس ممكن تجديد الروابط


----------



## omahmad (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو بدي طريقة عمل مواد حمامات الزيت للشعر هذا اول اشتراك لي وانا اول مره ساعمل في هذا المجال ان اصلا كوافيره ولي خبرة الصالونات في مجال الكيماويات فقط


----------



## علاء الحمصانى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي كريم
*


----------



## boggy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

الروابط مش شغاله ممكن تنزله تانى لو سمحت


----------



## hosamina (21 أبريل 2017)

وصلة تانية للكتاب اضغط هنا


----------



## حاتم نشأت (26 مارس 2020)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (15 يوليو 2020)

بارك الله فيكم و على كل من أعان على الخير والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخيه​


----------



## jamal_ (15 أبريل 2022)

صحيح أول ما وضعت الروابط لهذا الكتاب عام 2006 لكن لو تكرمتم من عنده روابط جديدة أو من عنده نسخة من هذا الكتاب أن يضع له روابط جديدة على مواقع التحميل مثل الميديا فاير _MediaFire_ _ . و بارك الله فيكم _


----------



## jamal_ (15 أبريل 2022)

إخواني السلام عليكم 

لقد وجدت روابط حديثة لإصدارات متعددة من هذا الكتاب و لا أطلب إِلّأ دعوة في ظهر الغيب لوالِدَيَّا و لإخوتي و أخواتي و لِذُرِّيَّات وَالِدَيَّا بالشفاء ، والله يشفي جميع المسلمين و يهدي الجميع

رابط الإصدار الأول : لعام *1990*


https://swab.zlibcdn.com/dtoken/12f6b1d02682b708a589689a5916bc94



رابط الإصدار الثاني : لعام 1992


https://swab.zlibcdn.com/dtoken/bad6d25a10cd398cd431cc5e1edcca9b



رابط الإصدار الثالث : لعام 1995


https://bunker2.zlibcdn.com/dtoken/8c8228e517ee2d57dc97fe6570111841



رابط الإصدار الرابع : لعام 1995


https://p300.zlibcdn.com/dtoken/a4021a0e0e476567d386cb7cd94a7612



رابط الإصدار الخامس : لعام 1997


https://swab.zlibcdn.com/dtoken/7de58334615dcd78ef24e7ba1e2cf115



الإصدار السادس : لعام 1998


https://bunker2.zlibcdn.com/dtoken/8228928e03c4ef187ef22c41d1c761f4



الإصدار السَّابع : لعام 1999


https://p303.zlibcdn.com/dtoken/675472e4e491092c56f4aee0f49dfd06



الإصدار الثَّامن : لعام 2007


https://p302.zlibcdn.com/dtoken/51a28d2a4de5a5eba17bf1d1a51e6014


----------



## take20005 (الأربعاء في 03:07)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------

